# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Ανάβει συνεχώς το μάτι

## kimatos

Εχω μια κουζίνα BOSCH HEN300550 με κεραμική εστία, και όταν ανάψω το μεγάλο μάτι δεν διακόπτη καθόλου . Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει να λύσω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## stefos1

αν το μάτι δεν σβήνει τότε έχει κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης του είναι αυτό που φαίνεται σαν άξονας στο κέντρο  http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/popup_i...arlku41ube3e07

----------


## FILMAN

Καμία σχέση. Αυτός ο θερμοστάτης υπάρχει για λόγους ασφαλείας (και σε μερικά μοντέλα επίσης για να ανάβει την ένδειξη ότι το μάτι είναι ζεστό), και όχι για να κανονίζει τη θερμοκρασία του ματιού ανάλογα με τη ρύθμιση του κουμπιού ελέγχου.

Για δες πίσω από το κουμπί του ματιού αυτού, υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο;http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/popup_i...uc22fehvvs0290

----------

kimatos (19-10-15), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (25-02-16)

----------


## gcnick

*Διακόπτης (θερμοστατικός ) ελέγχου μονής εστίας, κεραμικού πλατώ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ*http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...7%CF%83-detail

----------

kimatos (19-10-15)

----------


## kimatos

Τελικά προς το παρ,ων βρήκα καμένο ένα ρελέ στο POLY-BOX της εστίαςΦωτογραφία0044.jpgΦωτογραφία0042.jpgμε στοιχεία SCHRACK RFH 34009 και δεν ξέρω ,αν το βρω.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν χρειάζεται να αναζητήσεις ακριβώς το ίδιο, ένα οποιουδήποτε κατασκευαστή που έχει την ίδια τάση πηνίου, τις ίδιες επαφές, που οι επαφές του αντέχουν στο ίδιο ρεύμα, και που έχει το ίδιο footprint, σου κάνει.

----------

kimatos (19-10-15)

----------


## kimatos

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους για την βοήθεια που θέλουν να μου δώσουν, ώμος το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω το κατάλληλο ρελέ άν και έψαξα αρκετά ακόμα και στο διαδίκτυο. Αν κάποιος βρει κάτι ας με ενημερώσει. Το ρελέ ειναι 9V DC 16A 250V AC

----------


## diony

Στο e-bay έχει σε 11vdc ,πιθανό να βρεις και σε 9 αν κάνεις αναζήτηση με άλλη περιγραφή



*TE CONNECTIVITY / SCHRACK, RF900011WG, RELAY, POWER, 2CO, 11VDC, 15A*

----------

kimatos (19-10-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχω στα 8V, αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω το απόγευμα και να σου απαντήσω τη Δευτέρα

----------

kimatos (19-10-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά η απάντηση άργησε μια μέρα

Είχα όντως 3 κομμάτια

Έχω πάρει ένα μαζί μου, αν θες να μου δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου να στο στείλω σήμερα μόλις σχολάσω

----------


## kimatos

Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου αλά εάν το ρελέ δεν έχει και δύο ακροδέκτες εξωτερικούς για 220V (όχι ποδαράκια) δέν κάνει δουλειά. Πρός το παρών κάνω την δουλειά μου αφού μετέφερα το ρελέ από ένα μάτι που δεν χρησιμοποιώ στο καμένο. Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

Το ρελέ που έχω να σου στείλω είναι περίπου σαν αυτό:
https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzI3OT...053046002.html
αλλά βέβαια με πηνίο 8V και όχι 24V όπως αυτό στο λινκ.

----------


## kimatos

Το ρελέ νομίζω πως θα κάνει δουλειά ,αν και είναι λίγο ποιο ψιλό και δεν ξέρω μήπως δεν κλείνει το καπάκι.  Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την καλή σου πρόθεση να με βοηθήσεις. 



Όταν λάβω το ρελέ θα σ ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## FILMAN

Θα στο στείλω σήμερα. Αυτό που θέλω να κάνεις μόλις το πάρεις, είναι το εξής: Πάρε μια γομολάστιχα από αυτές που είναι για να σβήνεις γράμματα από στυλό που είναι μισές κόκκινες και μισές μπλε, και με το μπλε σαγρέ μέρος της τρίψε ελαφρά και προσεκτικά τα πόδια του ρελέ ώσπου να γυαλίσουν. Στη συνέχεια με ένα πινέλο καθάρισέ το να φύγουν τα τριψίδια της γομολάστιχας και μετά κόλλησέ το στην πλακέτα.

Υ.Γ. Το να βάζεις τα στοιχεία σου δημόσια στο Internet δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Έπρεπε να μου τα στείλεις σε Π.Μ. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει τα έγραψα, μπορείς να κάνεις edit στο μήνυμά σου και να τα σβήσεις.

----------

kimatos (24-10-15), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (25-02-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Το ρελέ που έχω να σου στείλω είναι περίπου σαν αυτό:
> https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzI3OT...053046002.html
> αλλά βέβαια με πηνίο 8V και όχι 24V όπως αυτό στο λινκ.


Φίλιππε, άσχετο με το θέμα αλλά ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, αν το site που παρέθεσες σε αυτό το post ήταν τυχαίο ή αν συνεργάζεσαι μαζί τους (πχ κάνεις παραγγελίες για τη δουλειά σου). Είδα ότι είχε καλές προσφορές σε κάποια "μπιχλιμπίδια" και ήθελα τη γνώμη σου.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, απλώς χτύπησα στο Google τα στοιχεία που έγραφε πάνω του το ρελέ για να βρω κάποια φωτο να σου το δείξω.

----------

nestoras (27-10-15)

----------


## kimatos

Σήμερα έλαβα το ρελέ και το τοποθέτησα στην πλακέτα.  Το μάτι δουλεύει μια χαρά,και ελπίζω να μην καεί το πηνίο που τροφοδοτείτε με 9ν.  ¨Όμως πέρα απ όλα αυτά Φίλιππε θέλω να σ ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμη φορά διότι εκτός από την πλακέτα που έχει η αντιπροσωπεία, μου ήταν αδύνατον να βρω ένα παρόμοιο ρελέ, και η προσφορά σου ήταν συμαντική.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα καεί με τα 9V, μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------

